# Husky/Alsatian Cross 2yrs. Male.



## olliemc123

Goes by the name Kodi. born 3 feb 2007. hes a loving energetic dog. all white, obedient. you can let him off the lead an he will return with a simple whistle or shout. great with other dogs and children. he loves fetching sticks and loves play fighting. well trained, knows - sit, stay, lie down, heel, leave, and most important get on the mat. a home is more important than money


----------



## Nonnie

£700? 

Is that a typo?


----------



## olliemc123

Nonnie said:


> £700?
> 
> Is that a typo?


sorry what you sayin? is wha a typo?


----------



## Akai-Chan

You aren;t allowed to sell on this forum... Use the pets 4homes website...

Also £700 for a 2 year old mongrel? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nonnie

olliemc123 said:


> sorry what you sayin? is wha a typo?


Are you actually selling an adult crossbreed for £700?

Why does he need rehoming? Why so much money?

Most health tested pedigree dogs arent that much.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Had a quick look online... 

KC registered, health tested parents GSD - ~£500
KC registered, health tested parents husky - ~£600

I don't think it counts as rescue/adoption if you're trying to charge £700 for him.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Guest

What are your reasons for wanting to sell such a well trained dog? 

Also he is nearly 3 years old, although he does look lovely, you are asking £700? Is that a typing error? I would of thought it would of been more around £70 if you are asking a price, but if you are looking to rehome a dog surely the home is more important than the money?

I don't think you will get anything near £700 when someone could go to a rescue and get a dog similar to yours, possibly even younger, for a small donation to the charity which is often around £70 (or whatever the person can afford) and the money is going to the charity anyway to help them and the dogs they have to look after.

Maybe it's just me, but this seems like some sort of joke??? Or a I being unrational?

xx


----------



## olliemc123

Akai-Chan said:


> Had a quick look online...
> 
> KC registered, health tested parents GSD - ~£500
> KC registered, health tested parents husky - ~£600
> 
> I don't think it counts as rescue/adoption if you're trying to charge £700 for him.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


listen am not a dog pro, i asked a few people what would b a reasonable price for him and thats what i was told, i am moving from my mum and dads house in warringtno to a new flat in western in witch am not allowed pets, as much as i would love 2 keep kodi i cant.


----------



## archielee

Are you in the uk


----------



## olliemc123

archielee said:


> Are you in the uk


yes i am in warrington, situated between manchester and liverpool


----------



## Akai-Chan

£700 is far from reasonable for a nearly 3 year old cross breed, no matter how well trained he is. Try £70, if that.

Akai-Chan


----------



## archielee

Why not find a flat that is aloud dogs


----------



## archielee

Akai-Chan said:


> £700 is far from reasonable for a nearly 3 year old cross breed, no matter how well trained he is. Try £70, if that.
> 
> Akai-Chan


Yes i think its a lot for a xbreed too


----------



## Guest

olliemc123 said:


> listen am not a dog pro, i asked a few people what would b a reasonable price for him and thats what i was told, i am moving from my mum and dads house in warringtno to a new flat in western in witch am not allowed pets, as much as i would love 2 keep kodi i cant.


Well the people you asked are quite wrong! Maybe they thought you meant a puppy? Even a puppy of that breed and price is still far too highly priced if you ask me!

It sounds like you love the dog, so isn't a loving, caring home more important than to make any money from him?

Maybe speak to some rescues who might be able to help by putting him up on their websites for rehoming?

xx


----------



## LostGirl

you asked people and they said £700  are they nuts?!?!

I'd say £150-£200 max for him hes an adult dog. 

Or give him to a rescue that will give him everything he needs before finding the right home for him. 

I hope hes been neutured aswell as he is stunning and it would be a huge shame for him to be used to add to the over breeding of pups that cant find homes!


----------



## olliemc123

keeleyjane19 said:


> Well the people you asked are quite wrong! Maybe they thought you meant a puppy? Even a puppy of that breed and price is still far too highly priced if you ask me!
> 
> It sounds like you love the dog, so isn't a loving, caring home more important than to make any money from him?
> 
> Maybe speak to some rescues who might be able to help by putting him up on their websites for rehoming?
> 
> xx


the money isnt a issue for me, i just want to know in the back on my mind hes in a safe home. loved day in day out.


----------



## gesic

surely the most important thing is a home thats right? not money!
Do ur parents not want to keep him?


----------



## Akai-Chan

I would take him because he looks to be exactly what I'm looking for, just a year too early >_>

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## olliemc123

i just want a home for the poor chap.


----------



## Guest

Well then perhaps re-word your advert to something like "price negotiable as loving home is far more important" or like I said speak to the rescue they may be able to help.

And to put your mind at ease, if people come forward for him, emphasise that you require a house visit to check where he is going, and maybe let the people trial him and you can go visit whilst they are trialing him to see that he is happy. Therefore, they will know that they are happy with Kodi, and it will put your mind at ease to know that Kodi has gone to a good home. And if you're not happy with the "potential new home" you can always say no and keep looking for the perfect home for him.

Good luck, and hope you find him a really nice home, all the best xx


----------



## cherrie_b

olliemc123 said:


> i just want a home for the poor chap


I was just going to say the same (without the insults). I wouldn't be surprised if the OP never returned. Great job with the constructive advice and making him/her feel welcome. 

Good advice regarding the home check and rescue spaces. He is absolutely beautiful and will find a home very soon.  Good Luck x


----------



## gesic

what insults?


----------



## cherrie_b

In the OP's last post.


----------



## paddyjulie

cherrie_b said:


> In the OP's last post.


yeah i noticed, quite nasty

juliex


----------



## thedogsmother

olliemc123 said:


> Goes by the name Kodi. born 3 feb 2007. hes a loving energetic dog. all white, obedient. you can let him off the lead an he will return with a simple whistle or shout. great with other dogs and children. he loves fetching sticks and loves play fighting. well trained, knows - sit, stay, lie down, heel, leave, and most important get on the mat. a home is more important than money


I hope you find a lovely home for him, he looks like a beautiful dog, have you offered to pay your new landlord and increased bond so that you can keep a dog at the property? I did that when I used to rent, many years ago and I got it back when I moved on, it meant that I could move into the house I wanted and keep my dog.


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Thread now being closed as advertising is not allowed on this forum!
Thank you!*


----------

